# Frog Manor - February 2013 [2nd visit added]



## MrDan (Feb 8, 2013)

Frog Manor
February 2013
A visit with sweet_pea & Miss.sweet_pea
​
*Previous report from shot_in_the_dark 
& UE-OMJ with a little bit of history*​

After several attempts, we _finally_ managed a successful explore in this area, we'd tried several times to no avail. 
We'd even got to the stage of jokingly calling it 'the curse' which made us even more determined to finally break it. 
We wanted to explore this house for one reason, and one reason only... the bathroom!
I made a return visit, the photos from which can be found in this post also, to get some decent shots in daylight.
Presumably the house once had several guests staying, though I can imagine it wasn't to everyone's taste!


This really did give me a chuckle on our journey there!






An outside wall





A window at the front of the house





sweet_pea with his 'frog hat' 





A tea towel hanging up in the kitchen





Who else loves the decor? 





Introducing the NEW Jaguar S models





Let's take a closer look at that date, shall we?





Seemed to be just empty sleeves





Red carpeted stairs





Broken banister










I really do love the choice of wallpaper in this house





sweet_pea insists this is a frog's hat :skeptical:





O dear, all out of kitchen roll!





​

Visit 2
February 2013
Spur of the moment solo trip

From the rear





One of several books on the floor of the cellar





Another little area in the cellar was filled with these shelves





The reverse of the Jaguar print in the first post





Couldn't make out the photos really, one or two I could looked like the garden?





Another one of the bathrooms





And the back of the door in the above bathroom





Much better!!





This is what I came for!!










Whoever came up with the decorating in this house deserves a medal





I'm sure the house once housed many guests










Hi, from MrDan 





This copy of the Guardian was much newer than The Times in the first post, but still 21+Years old! June 1991





And a view down the second staircase, towards the back of the house



​


----------



## UE-OMJ (Feb 8, 2013)

About time too!


----------



## PCWOX (Feb 8, 2013)

this place still standing? Recced this recently, all the trees and foliage etc all gone. No wonder you went in darkness, it is wide open for all the curtain twitchers and people from road etc to see now. Nice one


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 8, 2013)

The wallpaper is awesome! great pics thanks for sharing.


----------



## MrDan (Feb 8, 2013)

I knew I wanted to make a second trip to get a half decent photograph of the bathroom wallpaper and to see
the house in daylight. It was literally a spur of the moment trip there on my own, my first solo explore. I felt a 
bit uneasy on my own, I have to admit, I do like a bit of company! I've updated the first post with my photos 
from visit 2, I hope you enjoy


----------



## UE-OMJ (Feb 8, 2013)

Any frogs?


----------



## scribble (Feb 8, 2013)

I love the crane and tree wallpaper. Fab frog hat!


----------



## perjury saint (Feb 8, 2013)

*Mr Dan, the date obsessed man!! Nice one fella...*


----------



## MrDan (Feb 8, 2013)

UE-OMJ said:


> Any frogs?


No, did keep an eye out but none in sight  




perjury saint said:


> *Mr Dan, the date obsessed man!! Nice one fella...*


Ahaha, that really did put a smile on my face! Cheers.


----------



## Woofem (Feb 9, 2013)

good work, love the wallpapers


----------



## shot_in_the_dark (Feb 9, 2013)

UE-OMJ said:


> About time too!



what he said, haha.

good work, is a gem


----------



## Ratters (Feb 9, 2013)

Nice one


----------



## NakedEye (Feb 9, 2013)

Jeez i'm salivating...the decor, the curtains, and that wallpaper in the kitchen and bathroom! Perfect location with personal items aswell....would love to go in there.....excellent report guv


----------



## MrDan (Feb 9, 2013)

Woofem said:


> good work, love the wallpapers



Thanks, they really are something special right?!



shot_in_the_dark said:


> what he said, haha.
> 
> good work, is a gem



Cheers mate, it really is, I couldn't find that bench from your report though!



Ratters said:


> Nice one



Ta 



NakedEye said:


> Jeez i'm salivating...the decor, the curtains, and that wallpaper in the kitchen and bathroom! Perfect location with personal items aswell....would love to go in there.....excellent report guv



The decor is absolutely amazing, it's what makes this explore special!


----------



## sweet pea (Feb 9, 2013)

nice one mate


----------



## MrDan (Feb 9, 2013)

sweet pea said:


> nice one mate



And where's yours?!


----------



## shatners (Feb 9, 2013)

Nice work mate... some nice details there 

Must have been splendid to be lord of the manner in that bathroom, sending a log down stream whilst perusing the exquisite aquarium wallpaper... the stuff dreams are made of


----------



## MrDan (Feb 10, 2013)

Oh my Shatners, if you're not putting a smile on my face with your photography, you are with comments like that!
Love it!


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 10, 2013)

Thats done my hangover no good! 
So strange whats left behind, and whats taken. 
Nice one, cheers for sharing!


----------



## explorer101 (Feb 10, 2013)

very nice


----------



## sweet pea (Feb 12, 2013)

mine are still at frog manor waiting to be taken my mmc wiped


----------



## MrDan (Feb 13, 2013)

sweet pea said:


> mine are still at frog manor waiting to be taken my mmc wiped



Card wiped?
Perfect excuse to go back. I didn't spend long enough in there second time around, I have to admit I got scared after hearing some noises and left!


----------



## Wendy Lou (Feb 14, 2013)

Great photos-Awesome place! the stairs that are broken are so creepy


----------



## the_man_1984 (Feb 14, 2013)

Great photo's... thanks for sharing.


----------



## Scattergun (Feb 23, 2013)

Some good shots mate  Loved the Jag ad. Like a step back in time.


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Feb 24, 2013)

u just made me feel soooo old wiv that 1991 newspaper...don't say it

well atleast u had a good splore and saw ur wallpaper


----------



## colneywolf (Feb 28, 2013)

were is this place


----------



## MrDan (Mar 1, 2013)

Wendy Lou said:


> Great photos-Awesome place! the stairs that are broken are so creepy



Thanks Wendy, appreciate it, and I was just wondering how that happened, probably a comical story behind it 



the_man_1984 said:


> Great photo's... thanks for sharing.



Cheers!



scattergun said:


> Some good shots mate  Loved the Jag ad. Like a step back in time.



I showed my mum, it's her all time favourite car, what's strange is that the newspaper was printed in the same week of her birth.
I'd love to be able to buy a copy of that somewhere, she'd love it lol.



prettyvacant71 said:


> u just made me feel soooo old wiv that 1991 newspaper...don't say it
> 
> well atleast u had a good splore and saw ur wallpaper



Aha, thanks mate, I'll hold back and try not to insult you 



colneywolf said:


> were is this place



I see you have 2 posts, both of which are asking for location information, can I ask you to click this link and have a little read?
Information is shared with those who have built trust with other members, and not discussed publicly on the forum for several reasons. If you've done any of your own explores, please post up some reports


----------

